# Your strings icon?



## Ingélou

I'm wondering not who your favourite violinist/cellist/guitarist is, but whose style really grabs you, and you'd like to be able to play like that; you know you probably never will, but you copy little bits of their style and spirit, because you feel that way of playing is 'really you'?

With classical violinists, I don't tend to go for the treacly throbbing sound of Yehudi Menuhin (say) but would rather have the lyrical grace of Andrew Manze playing baroque violin sonatas. In my dreams, but I like that way of 'licking' the strings in a nimble, lithe sort of way and on the rare occasions when I'm playing classical pieces 'in the zone', that's what I try to do.

With folk violinists, I much admire the beautiful gentle style of Martin Hayes, but what I really love is the rawer Scottish sound with snaps and rasps, so Bonnie Rideout is my icon & the one I try to copy (when playing strathspeys or highland jigs or reels).

Here's a link to show what I mean:






If there's anyone out there, I'd love to hear your views. :cheers:
Live long & prosper.


----------

